# COI :how is it best used? What does it mean?



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I've always been curious about the COI too.

Oops, I thought Maddie's was similar to Tally's (there was only 1 difference) but I was looking at the wrong dog's COI. 

This is Maddie's:

10-generation COI	11.00%
12-generation COI	12.35%

Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:

BISS Ch. Honor's Let's Go To The Hop SDHF OS	1.77%
Am. CH. Misty Morn's Sunset CD TD WC OS SDHF	1.68%
BISS BIS Am-Can Ch. Amberac's Asterling Aruba OD, SDHF	1.41%
Am. CH. Signature's Sound Barrier OS	1.20%
Am. CH. Gold Coast Here Comes The Sun CD OS SDHF	0.93%


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

35/36 COI is HIGH! Whoa baby! Too rich for my blood!

Look at the parentage on that dog - brother and sister breeding? Yikes!
(Appropriate music on their website.)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

marieb said:


> I've always been curious about the COI too.
> 
> Oops, I thought her was similar to Tally's (there was only 1 difference) but I was looking at the wrong dog's COI.
> 
> ...


I wonder what all this means? 
The experts can look and see why these are bad or good ideas, and I wish I could.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> 35/36 COI is HIGH! Whoa baby! Too rich for my blood!
> 
> Look at the parentage on that dog - brother and sister breeding? Yikes!


I know, right? Why would anyone decide on that? Would it be an accident?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What is an ideal number to look for in a litter or is there one?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ask the breeder - there's line breeding and there's inbreeding - to me that's inbreeding. :doh:

I wouldn't "worry" about any of it - if it's going to be it will. We never know what tomorrow will bring - enjoy your dogs!

My Jake's Mom died at 8 of cancer - his Dad lived past 14 1/2 - Jake lived to be 17. Genetics is a craps shoot to me. Anything goes. 

All I know is that with line breeding they are striving for similar type dogs but with it good and bad can happen. 

Griff has a very diversified pedigree - I am hoping for longevity with it. Time will tell.
10-generation COI 5.25%
12-generation COI 6.53%
Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:
Am/Can.Ch. Pebwin Making The Odds OS0.93%
Am. CH. Misty Morn's Sunset CD TD WC OS SDHF0.93%
CH Tangleloft Odds On Pebwin CD WC VC OS0.55%
Am./Can. CH. Gold-Rush's Great Teddy Bear OS SDHF0.49%
Am. CH. Sunset's Happy Duke OS0.41%


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> 35/36 COI is HIGH! Whoa baby! Too rich for my blood!
> 
> Look at the parentage on that dog - brother and sister breeding? Yikes!
> (Appropriate music on their website.)


What is a good, responsible number range?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Tally
> 10-generation COI	7.28%
> 12-generation COI	9.64%
> Top 5 ancestors contributing to COI, in order of influence:
> ...


I wish I could look at the numbers and tell if it's good or bad too. I will be interested to hear what people say is a good/bad percentage to have.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I think I heard 15 and under - but some strive for under 10. I haven't seen any breeders chime in here. Help! :wavey:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

There was a good thread on this type of thing not to long ago in which I also learned things. Here it is: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=27687


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the link. It is easy to miss threads, and I missed that one. I read a book yesterday about preventing cancer in dogs/genetics of cancer- and then I wanted to know about Tally's genetic chances bc he has shorter-living dogs compared to my others. Acadia died at the same relatively young age as her dad Montego Bay,while our other two lived into their midteens. I saw that Raleigh and Joplin,wholived to 15,13 1/2, each had very longlived dogs in their COI. I wish I has switched Acadia's food in her midlife and had her titers done,etc. I learned from Linda on the other thread that simply being a total outcross does not mean healthier as i has mistakenly thought. You really have to know each influential dog's health history in a particular pedigree?


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

What's important is not only how long each dog lived but how they died.

In this dog's pedigree, for example, motorcycle accidents tend to run in the family.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That's an awesome photo! (And a good point!)


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

What I love about these silly dog photos isn't the motorcycle helmet or the computer or the little airplane, but the look on their faces. 
The look on this poor guy? The same look of resigned mortification as my 11-year old when my wife tries to comb his hair. 

Sorry, it's been a loooooong week.

allen


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Ash said:


> There was a good thread on this type of thing not to long ago in which I also learned things. Here it is: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=27687


Thanks, that was an interesting article. I was wondering if anyone knew when Signature's Sound Barrier died, on k9data it only says he was born in 1987. Thanks!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

marieb said:


> Thanks, that was an interesting article. I was wondering if anyone knew when Signature's Sound Barrier died, on k9data it only says he was born in 1987. Thanks!


It is confusing. Say a dog has eyes, cardiac and elbows listed with #s, but hips are missing. Does that mean the hips probably werent reported?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

You basically just need to dig. Its all about finding out what quirks and issues a dog has/had. For example dogs that throw missing teeth or testicals, small litters, swallowing problems, rock eaters and of course the big ones like hips, eyes, heart and elbows. Learning about each dog in your dogs pedigree is the best place to start. Ask questions and take notes. Go back 5 generations and start with the most recent and go back from there. Its hard but eventually you will learn the ins and outs.Your top 5 contributers often give a good idea as well.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> It is confusing. Say a dog has eyes, cardiac and elbows listed with #s, but hips are missing. Does that mean the hips probably werent reported?


Check OFA they may be there and no one has trasfered the info on to K9data. Ecspecially some of the older dogs - there owners sometimes don't know how to use computers. Breeders have had to do hips and eyes for a long time so mre then likely thye have just not been entered.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ash said:


> You basically just need to dig. Its all about finding out what quirks and issues a dog has/had. For example dogs that throw missing teeth or testicals, small litters, swallowing problems, rock eaters and of course the big ones like hips, eyes, heart and elbows. Learning about each dog in your dogs pedigree is the best place to start. Ask questions and take notes. Go back 5 generations and start with the most recent and go back from there. Its hard but eventually you will learn the ins and outs.Your top 5 contributers often give a good idea as well.


Oh my gosh, there are SO many things that can go wrong.


----------

